# Communication Reserve Unit Directory



## vangemeren (3 May 2005)

Note: A current list of all Army Reserve units and their addresses can be found here:

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/contactus/locateus_en.aspx?bhcp=1&nreg=0



Newfoundland and Labrador

*728 (St. John's) Communication Squadron*
P.O. Box 2028
St. John's Newfoundland Canada A1C 6B5
Phone: 709 570-4703 Fax: 709 570-4939

Nova Scotia

*723 (Halifax) Communication Squadron*
5674 Cunard Street
Halifax Nova Scotia Canada B3K 2X0
Phone: 902 427-6137   Fax: 902 427-6102

*721 (Glace Bay) Communication Troop*
76 Sterling Road
Glace Bay Nova Scotia Canada B1A 5T8
Phone: 902 842-2511 Fax: 902 842-2515

Prince Edward Island

*721 (Charlottetown) Communication Regiment*
112 Brighton Road
Charlottetown Prince Edward Island Canada C1A 7N1
Phone: 902 368-0162
Fax: 902 368-0472

New Brunswick

*722 (Saint John) Communication Squadron*
60 Broadview Avenue
Saint John New Brunswick Canada E2L 1Z6
Phone: 506 637-7742 Fax: 506 637-7743

Quebec

*713 (Beauport) Communication Regiment*
101 rue du Maege Beauport Quebec Canada G1E 5G8
Phone: 418 663-2835 Fax: 418 663-3181

*714 (Sherbrooke) Communication Squadron*
64 Belvedere South
Sherbrooke Quebec Canada J1H 4B4
Phone: 819 564-5960 Ext 250 Fax: 819 564-5963

*712 (Montreal) Communication Squadron*
4625 St. Catherine West
Westmount Quebec Canada H3Z 1S4
Phone: 514 496-1712 ext 207
Fax: 514 283-1175

Ontario

*763 (Ottawa) Communication Regiment*
 E.J.G. Holland VC Armoury
2100 Walkley Road
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada K1G 3V3
Phone: 613 991-1619 Fax: 613 993-7313

*Reserve Electronic Warfare Squadron*
PO Box 17000 Stn Main
Kingston, Ontario K7K 7B4
Phone (613) 541-4434 , Fax (613) 541-4405 
Reserve Electronic Warfare Squadron
9 Moro Street
Canadian Forces Base Kingston

*709 (Toronto) Communication Regiment*
660 Fleet St West
Toronto Ontario Canada M5V 1A9
Phone: 416 203-4609 Fax: 416 203-4652

*705 (Hamilton) Communication Squadron*
200 James St North
Hamilton Ontario Canada L8R 2L1
Phone: 905 972-4028 Fax: 905 972-4009

*700 (Borden) Communication Squadron*
61 Ramillies Road
Borden Ontario L0M 1C0
Phone: 705 423-3238 
Fax: 705 423-3649

*736 (Thunder Bay) Communication Squadron*
317 Park Avenue
Thunder Bay Ontario Canada P7B 1C7
Phone: 807 343-5168
Fax: 807 346-0417

Manitoba

*735 (Winnipeg) Communication Regiment*
Room 138
969 St. Mathews Avenue
Winnipeg Manitoba Canada R3G 0J7
Phone: 204 786-4365   Fax: 204 786-4397

Saskatchewan

*734 (Regina) Communication Squadron*
2800 Broad Street
Regina Saskatchewan Canada S4P 4K6
Phone: 306 347-9345 Fax: 306 347-9343

*737 (Saskatoon) Communication Squadron*
2321 Hanselman Avenue
Saskatoon Saskatchewan Canada S7L 5Z3
Phone: 306 934-8550 Fax: 306 934-8570

Alberta

*746 (Calgary) Communication Squadron*
1820 24th St West
Calgary Alberta Canada T2T 0G6
Phone: 403 410-2476 Fax: (403) 410-2472

*749 (Red Deer) Communication Squadron*
4402 55th Street
Red Deer Alberta Canada T4N 2H1
Phone: 403 343-4937
Fax: 403 343-4936

*745 (Edmonton) Communication Squadron*
P.O. Box 10500 Stn Forces
Edmonton Alberta Canada T5J 4J5
Phone: 780 973-4011 ext 2741
Fax: 780 973-1924

British Columbia

*744 (Vancouver) Communication Regiment*
4050 West 4th Avenue
Vancouver British Columbia Canada V6R 1P6
Phone: 604 225-2520 ext 2470
Fax: 604-225-2929

*741 (Victoria) Communication Squadron*
P.O. Box 17000 Stn Forces
Victoria British Colombia Canada V9A 1P6
Phone: 250 363-4343 Fax: 250 363-4307

*748 (Nanaimo) Communication Squadron*
Nanaimo Military Camp GD Stn A
Nanaimo British Columbia Canada V9R 7N2
Phone: 250 755-5360 Fax: 250 755-5354


Source:
http://www.img.forces.gc.ca/CommRes/units/units_e.htm


----------



## Angela F. (5 May 2005)

Reserve Electronic Warfare Squadron (Ontario), is actually now  772 Electronic Warfare Squadron.       Great list!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (6 May 2005)

Any mod want to make this a sticky? Or part of the FAQ or something, just thought it's a pretty valuable resource to readers deciding which unit to join.


----------



## ggranatstein (7 Oct 2005)

You can visit the 712 (Montreal) Comms Squadron unofficial website at:

www.712comms.net

Let me know what you think.


----------



## sixcolors (20 Dec 2005)

check out the 746 communication squadron unofficial site at http://746.ca


----------



## pheonix5 (12 Aug 2009)

I'm going to apply as a signal operator in the 763 Communications Regiment, and I am very excited to begin. It seems like a great part-time job while in University, because of it's flexibility and it is a job I can enjoy and be proud of.  :camo:


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Aug 2009)

pheonix5 said:
			
		

> I'm going to apply as a signal operator in the 763 Communications Regiment, and I am very excited to begin. It seems like a great part-time job while in University, because of it's flexibility and it is a job I can enjoy and be proud of.  :camo:



Curious as to why you posted this comment in a four year old thread about addresses and phone numbers of Reserve units.   ???


----------

